# One Of None



## spoker (Feb 8, 2016)

my black phantom build,would be what mine would have been like when i was a kid except i would of had a sa 3 speed but now its a modern nexus,back when they were our bikes not collector items


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2016)

Always good to have a few bikes that are "ours" and not the ones collectors knit pick over.


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2016)

I like the concept of zero tire wear. Looks like a long way down if you fall though. By the way Vince it's "nitpick".


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 20, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I like the concept of zero tire wear. Looks like a long way down if you fall though. By the way Vince it's "nitpick".




It only looks like a long way down if you fall when you have short legs.

By the way Dave, it’s “picnic”.


----------

